# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  A few frogs/toads from Thailand

## jjmorton13

Just a few pictures of some animals I found on a recent trip to Thailand.  Thought I would share.  I don't know what any of them are, so if anyone has any IDs, that would be great!

----------


## Amy

Oh my, I am no help for doing an ID, but I absolutely adore that first salmon colored tree frog!!!!

----------


## Amy

The tree frog looks like a polypedates leucomystax.  Polypedates leucomystax

----------


## Porkeeee

I really like that two tone toad! Someone i.d it! And great pIcs!

----------


## Tony

I believe the striped Microhylid is _Kaloula pulchra_.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I'll second the leucomystax and pulchra as well,
quit exquisit specimen by the way.
The Bufo; i believe  it's Bufo melanostictus.

----------


## John Clare

I concur with everything said.  The Kaloula pulchra is awfully pale though.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I have to keep up with nomenclature  :Big Grin: 

New name:_Duttaphrynus melanostictus instead of Bufo_

----------


## jjmorton13

Thanks for the IDs everyone!




> I concur with everything said.  The Kaloula pulchra is awfully pale though.


This other picture is of another one I found a few days later.  This one is a bit darker.  Natural variation I suppose.  They are cool little animals.

----------


## DogRetepCow

> Thanks for the IDs everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> This other picture is of another one I found a few days later. This one is a bit darker. Natural variation I suppose. They are cool little animals.


kind of looks like a chubby frog

----------


## Joey

Cool frogs, the tree frog has a really enigmatic little face ... it's the kind of face you have to look at. 
The color of the K. Pulchra is pretty cool if you ask me I've seen darker ones which have quite pink markings but never such pastel shades before.

----------


## rebelbrat

two of them look like chubby frogs(asian painted toads)mine are excellent eaters & keepers

----------

